# gotta get 10 bulls up



## wynedot55 (Oct 3, 2008)

started cleaning the corrals up.getting them ready to pen an sort out 10 bull calves.8 of the bulls will go to the sale barn.an 2 bulls will be put on feed.an they will go to the vet tobe wormed dehorned an branded.i dread feeding bulls most of the winter.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 3, 2008)

You take them to the vet? Our vet comes out to the farm for anything needed. 

Why don't you worm, dehorn, and brand them yourself? We worm and dehorn our calves ourselves. We don't brand here-just ear tags.

How old are they?


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 3, 2008)

i dont have a squeeze chute.so the bulls an reg heifers that im keeping go to the vet tobe worked.its alot easier on me.an my mom says that i dont need tobe working cattle much anymore.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 3, 2008)

Ideally we dehorn them as calves although, we have some older ones to do this round that got away from us. 

There is a crumble you can feed to worm.


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 3, 2008)

yes i use the safeguard wormer some.we really dont dr our cattle at all unless 1 is real sick.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 3, 2008)

We don't dr them unless their sick here either. Just the routine things like dehorning. But then dairy cattle are worked with daily (feeding etc.) where as, the beef are out to pasture, even the calves.


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 3, 2008)

right our cows an calves stay on pasture year round.heck they can smell rats when it comes to getting them up.last  dec me an my nephew went out an got 3 calves up.they just walked right into the pens with their mommas lolol.that nite they knocked the gates open an got out  so we had to repen them.an they stayed put


----------

